# Website for futures/CFDs on commodities in Australia?



## Samtheman (25 March 2014)

So what website does someone use for commodity trading in Australia? Thanks.


----------



## Valued (29 March 2014)

I use IG Markets to trade CFDs. Make sure you understand what you are getting into though. These are contracts for difference i.e. a derivative based on the price of futures i.e. another derivative. You are essentially trading a derivative of a derivative. You need to understand then what futures are and what CFDs are. This is in addition to any understanding of the underlying you may or may not need. If you trade on say the fundamentals of cotton, you better know a hell of a lot about cotton!


----------

